# [SOLVED] Intel Centrino 6230 doesn't start on Dell Inspiron n5110



## voldemarz (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 15R (n5110) laptop that originally had Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030 wifi+bluetooth adapter. I wanted to have dual-band adapter so I bought Centrino 6230 Advanced-N adapter. Bluetooth works fine, but wifi doesnt. In device manager, the status of the adapter says "The device cannot start. (Code 10)"

Operating system is Windows 7 SP1 Professional x64.

I uninstalled all Wifi and Bluetooth drivers and software before switching adapters and afterwards installed newest ones from Intel web site. After experiencing this device starting problem I tried to use drivers from Dell site, but I still had same problem.
Then to eliminate any variables I installed fresh Windows on another partition and installed the chipset driver, video driver, rebooted and finally installed Wifi driver from Dell site. No luck, still same problem.

Then I booted into Ubuntu and wifi was working there! But the strange thing is that I couldn't connect my own network (Linksys E2500 router), only the neighbor's one. Both networks had WPA2-Personal security.

Any idea what is going on? What could prevent device from starting? How can I solve it? Could it be a defective adapter?


----------



## voldemarz (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Intel Centrino 6230 doesn't start on Dell Inspiron n5110*

Above I mentioned that I booted into Ubuntu. That was from a Ubuntu cd, not sure which version I tried.

Now I fixed the boot loader that was overwritten by Windows installation, so now I can boot into Ubuntu 11.04 (kernel 2.6.38-15) that is installed on the computer. And both wifi and bluetooth are working fine there. Now I could connect to my network with which I had problem when booted from the cd.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## voldemarz (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Intel Centrino 6230 doesn't start on Dell Inspiron n5110*

By the way here is the information about the adapter from Harware Ids section:

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0090&SUBSYS_52118086&REV_34
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0090&SUBSYS_52118086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0090&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0090&CC_0280


----------



## voldemarz (Jun 17, 2011)

*Re: Intel Centrino 6230 doesn't start on Dell Inspiron n5110*

Ok, I think I know what is the problem... It is Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 IBM FRU version (FRU P/N: 60YFFFF) and it is supposed to work only for
IBM: X201 X201S X201T E40 E50T410 T410S T510 W510, etc.
Lenovo: Y460 Y560

I guess the case is closed.. Have to be more careful reading product description..


----------

